# Older Coustic Power Logic Amplfiers



## Deathjunior

So recently I picked up a box of amplifiers from some people at a garage sale. They all work just not cosmetically perfect. Theres 2 coustic power logic 260's a coustic 100a and a Concord CA200-2. Honestly they sound pretty good. However I would like to know a little more about them. I have heard decent things about the coustic amplifier but I have not ever seen a concord before. Anyone able to shine a little light on it?


----------



## Rodek

I remember when the Coustic 260 came out. It was a strong amp for the money back then. They use a HexFET power supply section that was from International Rectifier. IMO, they draw a decent amount of current even at idle. The amps sound good and IIRC, they had a bass/treble boost switch(correct me if wrong). Don't over tighten the speaker wire connections because they strip out fairly easily, don't bridge the amp below 4 ohms mono and keep the gain at a moderate level. The 260 will do 45 watts RMS per channel at 4 ohms stereo and 125 bridged at 4 ohms. IMO, they are very nice amps. I owned a couple back in the day and wouldn't hesitate to run one today.


----------



## Deathjunior

When I took the boards out of these the FETs were a bit different so that makes sense. I plan on putting the coustics in on the speakers and the concord on some smaller subwoofers. Should be a cool though I'm not sure about the concord it has a really low distortion rating if the amps logo and specs are to be believed. But I haven't fired it up yet. Ever heard of it?


----------



## Rodek

Oh yes. I've heard of that Concord amp. If my failing memory serves me correct, I remember a test of the 50 x 2 model (CA 50.2) from that series. It benched at 67 x 2 RMS into 4 ohms. Not sure of the testing voltage though. Seems I also remember that Concord may have been part of the Harman group which also included JBL.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Those Coustic amps are solid mid-level units. I wouldn't have a problem using them either. Coustic made decent gear in the 90's.


----------



## Deathjunior

I'm hoping this will make a good setup for a chevelle my father and I are building. So far progress has been good. Swapped the engine trasmission, computer and electrical from a 2006 GTO with 48K miles. Repainted the car with OEM Astro Blue and SS stripes, swapped all the badges. Replaced the struts and shocks with new springs soon to come. Upgraded to digital guages from dakota digital. Now all thats left is a sound system and interior needs a little bit of help.


----------



## Rodek

Sounds like you're going to have an awesome car when you're done. Post a pic or two when you get her all finished.


----------



## Deathjunior

I'm currently working on my daily driver, a red 2006 GTO. I'll have that build log started soon once I get a little further with the fiberglass work. The chevelle is waiting on funding and it may go to a shop over the winter since we have yet to replace the rear springs thanks to lack of time. We're thinking a dif gear swap as well since the gears currently in it were from the street strip setup we bought it with and 4:11's don't really do well as gas mileage lol. But for those wanting chevelle photo's heres some current ones no sound system whatsoever yet.

and heres the motor


----------



## SUX 2BU

Wow, looks clean. Very nice. For a modern, computer-controlled motor, that is an extremely uncluttered engine bay. Nice job hiding all the wires.


----------



## 1996blackmax

Nice ride!


I still have a few Coustic amps from the late 80's to early 90's. I would use my AMP-460 as a back up once in a while. That old thing fired up every time .


----------



## upgrayedd

I used more than a few amp360s back in the day. They are great amps that you could pick up for not much more than pyramid/legacy money.


----------



## Deathjunior

Thanks for the ride compliments. Engine work minus a few things here and there was done by showmespeed in ozark missouri, the bodywork was done mostly by a friend of the family minus a little sanding and dismantling on my part. The audio will be done by me and interior that isn't audio will be partially me and partially an interior shop here in town.


----------

